# breeding locusts?



## benandsarah (Apr 13, 2008)

hi

Can you breed locusts if so how do you go about it, what do you need?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

you can but i personnaly havent had much success lol heres a link that you may find useful Locusts


----------



## lozygo (May 23, 2008)

*Speak out Your Love*

William Blake/威廉.布莱克 To see a world in a grain of sand, And a heaven in a wild fllower, Hold infinity in the palm of your hand, And eternity in an hour. 从一粒沙子看到一个世界， 从一朵野花看到一个天堂， 把握在你手心里的就是无限， 永恒也就消融于一个时辰Love Your Life 　热爱生活 　　　　Henry David Thoreau/享利.大卫.梭罗 However mean your life is,meet it and live it ;do not shun it and call it hard names.It is not so bad as you are.It looks poorest when you are richest.The fault-finder will find faults in paradise.Love your life,poor as it is.You may perhaps have some pleasant,thrilling,glorious hourss,even in a poor-house.The setting sun is reflected from the windows of the alms-house as brightly as from the rich man's abode;the snow melts before its door as early in the spring.I do not see but a quiet mind may live as contentedly there,and have as cheering thoughts,as in a palace.The town's poor seem to me often to live the most independent lives of any.May be they are simply great enough to receive without misgiving.Most think that they are above being supported by the town;but it often happens that they are not above supporting themselves by dishonest means.which should be more disreputable.Cultivate poverty like a garden herb,like sage.Do not trouble yourself much to get new things,whether clothes or friends,Turn the old,return to them.Things do not change;we change.Sell your clothes and keep your thoughts. 不论你的生活如何卑*，你要面对它生活，不要躲避它，更别用恶言咒骂它。它不像你那样坏。你最富有的时候，倒是看似最穷。爱找缺点的人就是到天堂里也能找到缺点。你要爱你的生活，尽管它贫穷。甚至在一个济贫院里，你也还有愉快、高兴、光荣的时候。深圳物流公司、货运公司夕阳反射在济贫院的窗上，像身在富户人家窗上一样光亮；在那门前，积雪同在早春融化。我只看到，一个从容的人，在哪里也像在皇宫中一样，生活得心满意足而富有愉快的思想。城镇中的穷人，我看，倒往往是过着最独立不羁的生活。也许因为他们很伟大，所以受之无愧。大多数人以为他们是超然的，不*城镇来支援他们；深圳货运公司可是事实上他们是往往利用了不正当的手段来对付生活，他们是毫不超脱的，毋宁是不体面的。视贫穷如园中之花而像圣人一样耕植它吧！不要找新的花样，无论是新的朋友或新的衣服，来麻烦你自己。找旧的，回到那里去。万物不变，是我们在变。你的衣服可以卖掉，但要保留你的思想。


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

I breed my own i started off with 200 adults but i have a lot of dragons to feed. i keep them in a faunarium ratehr than a plastic cage, so get urself a large net cage put a tray of damp play pit sand in the bottom of beakers feed them with what veg u feed ur animals this will gut load them and provide most moisture they need, however u can provide a shallow dish of water with a sponge in it that way they dont drown.... keep it warm and dry and they will lay eggs in little tubes in the sand.. after a week of this remove the tray of eggs to a rearing cage and replace the tray... keep the eggs in the house and dont heat them any further than the temp n your house. they will hatch 2 weeks later. if sand is drying out very lightly mist it with a sprayer until moist but not wet

hope this helps

Tony


----------

